# Why the heck is this Harmony remote suddenly so outrageously expensive?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My father's Harmony 880 is pretty much done, so I went looking around to purchase a Harmony One, which I have and which he frequently has said he loves, and wow! Talk about price spikes! I was seeing this on Amazon for over $300! Price ranges for this model alone ran the gamut from ~ $250 to as high as $389!

I did eventually find it on ebay from a reputable seller for around $160, but I was just shocked at this model's exorbitant price. Is it because of this model being officially discontinued (I don't know if it is or not; hence my asking) or it being so popular that the demand is high? Even Harmony's newest model is much less in price.

BTW, I just might purchase another Harmony One on ebay at a good price and keep it just in case my own goes belly up sometime soon, because I can't afford $300 + for a replacement.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earlier this year, Logitech announced that they were interested in losing the Harmony product line because it had exhibited "unacceptable" losses. The CEO promised "decisive action" to address the issue.

Subsequently Logitech decided to keep the line (as the Harmony Ultimate was doing well) and discontinued a lot of the older models. The 650 appears to be the only old school remote that Logitech offers. All 3xx, 7xx-9xx, the 1100 and the One are absent from the product page.

Supply and demand dictates that the prices are going to shoot up on the popular discontinued models.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I wish they wouldn't have discontinued all of those models. I'm not a big fan of the Ultimate. 

So if the "One" was named because it was the "one" remote you'd need, the "one" you wanted, was the "Ultimate" given its name because it's the "ultimate" remote you'd ever need, the "one" remote you couldn't do without? Which is more desirable--the "one" remote you'll ever need or the "ultimate" remote there is? :shrug: :scratch:

I'm so confused.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Well that explains why I could only find the Harmony 650 to replace the old remote that is dieing. I had just assumed that the Egg had reduced their harmony coverage.

I didn't want anything fancier. I find that the three rocker switches work best for me. I can custom so that the channel + / - works the volume for the home theatre, The volume works the TV and the 3rd one does page up and page down on the DVR.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

This bums me out, I have a 650 and 700 and purposely had avoided the touch screens before, love the 700 the 650 not as much, wish they had kept the 700. I paid $109 in 2010 for the 700 and see it's still "out there" but for $209!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

BosFan said:


> This bums me out, I have a 650 and 700 and purposely had avoided the touch screens before, love the 700 the 650 not as much, wish they had kept the 700. I paid $109 in 2010 for the 700 and see it's still "out there" but for $209!


There are several listed on Ebay ( New ). here for the 650.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=harmony+remote+650&_dcat=61312&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=3

and here for the 700
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?LH_BIN=1&_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=harmony+remote+700&_dcat=61312&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=3


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

If you have 8 devices or less the Harmony Smart control is fantastic. I replaced all 3 of my 600's with them and I couldn't be happier. 

I don't use the phone app much at all, but it's a nice addition. 

6 activities on the basic remote that comes with it, and no more holding the remote in the air while you wait for all of the commands to be sent. 

It's back to its normal $130 price right now, but watch Crutchfield for another $99 sale. It's a fantastic remote if you aren't a lover of the screen. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

